# Tiling a Shower Shelf/Cubby



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

First of all, what are you doing about waterproofing?


As for tile, I'd set it like this:


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

That pic is from a few days ago...it's all RedGarded now 

So you think I should overlap the wall tiles over the niche tiles so the grout lines are just on the inside edge of the niche instead of on the wall, correct?


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Aside from having specialty tiles used for that specific situation, overlapping from the shower wall to the niche would be the cleanest look. 

YEAY!!!! Someone used waterproofing for a wet location!!!!!

Good on you! Your shower will actually last now.

Good luck.


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Angus!

Yeah I think I went a little nuts with the RedGard and did the whole shower area...hahaha...oh well...better than not putting enough!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Well you did it correctly. Waterproofing NEEDS to be done over ALL of the CBU. Cement backer board is NOT waterproofing. This is why you need to use RedGard or any other waterproofing. 
As for too much RedGard, probably not. You need to make sure you have 100% coverage in the corners and definitely in the niche. No pin holes allowed!

Good luck with finishing your project.


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Angus. I should have this project done in the next few days then I'll get pics up of my new bathroom.


----------

